# My mac is completely disorganised...



## ~Crystal~ (May 18, 2008)

Honestly, I need a dressing table with lots of drawers lol. 

No I don't usually leave them sitting on this table like that haha. I just needed somewhere to cram everything on to get my photo taken- hence the mess!

My collection is quite little- in everything but the MSFs. I <3 My MSFs! (You can probably tell haha).

Here it is!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

You are like me... I love the MSFs.  Do you have them all?  You must have backups of them.  Which one is your fave?  Mine is Stereo Rose and recently bought a backup up.  Stereo Rose = LOVE!!!!

Love your collection.  I feel just like you... i need to get organised.  SOON!!!!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (May 18, 2008)

hehe thanks for checking them out!! ^^ I have them all with the exception of the extremely elusive Pleasureflush- but seeing as how I'm not reaaally up for paying $100+ for it, I don't think i'll ever have it in my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love stereo rose too! In fact, I just managed to buy a backup today on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE the sale threads lol!

Light Flush is really nice as a very very subtle blush- or over some light blush. If I weren't so darn pale (NW15), I'd really love petticoat too... I've put it on all my friends who are darker than me and it's just sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 20, 2008)

I want your MSFs!!!  They are the first things I notice in the picture!!  They all look so gorgeous!  Light Flush and New Vegas are probably my favorites of them.   MAC seriously needs to re-release Pleasureflush!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 20, 2008)

OMG!  You're like the MSF Queen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic collection!


----------



## User93 (May 21, 2008)

sooo many skinfinishes! pretty! I love em too, there is definitely something about em, but i have only 2 of them. Awesome collection!


----------



## glam8babe (May 21, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Skubie123 (May 27, 2008)

gorgeous collection


----------



## purrtykitty (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_





 I want your MSFs!!! They are the first things I notice in the picture!! They all look so gorgeous! Light Flush and New Vegas are probably my favorites of them. MAC seriously needs to re-release Pleasureflush!!_

 
And YEAH!! Not only Pleasureflush, but Petticoat, Stereo Rose, aw heck all of 'em!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 27, 2008)

**wiping drool off chin**


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

wow i love your MSF collection!


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

Very nice, your msfs look gorgeous!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 30, 2008)

love your collection!!


----------

